# Staph infection on the penis



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Awhile ago I posted about a sore and redness on my DS intact penis. We ended up having to give him antibiotics and it is just finally starting to heal as we are still applying an antiseptic balm.

Has anyone else ever had their DS get a sore on the foreskin and have staph infection? How does this happen and how can I avoid it?


----------



## pantufla (Jun 7, 2007)

Did you have it cultured? I'm just curious how you know it's staph.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Yes, we did have it cultured. We had to give DS antibiotics for 10 days and it finally started going away. We had tried many other remedies before taking him to the doctor.


----------



## Dave2GA (Jul 31, 2005)

Staph can infect the skin on any part of the body. Staph is everywhere. Just be glad you caught it in time and that it was not resistant to antibiotics. But it had nothing to do with his foreskin.


----------



## pantufla (Jun 7, 2007)

Last summer I had multiple staph infections on my belly area. Your guess is as good as mine as to how and why it colonized there. But I certainly don't have a foreskin -- and I never did.


----------

